# Selfmade computer desk for my wife



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is very impressive Frank! You are a cunning Carpenter!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for you compliment Engee, but this desk is only a small thing. This year I renovate the complete second floor from new wooden floor to the wooden doors ( this was the money for my buffalo ) 
Here some pictures from my son`s room.

First the stub

















After rebuilding the wall came the work by wooden floor


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here the finished new room.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Frank,

That looks like a lot of hard work.

Very nicely done.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Gerhard, nice to get a compliment from a professional:wink:
This was only one room from four. The fifth room is a small bathroom, to renovate this is my goal for next year. This will be my masterpiece. I will open the roof from my house and build a dormer. If this dormer is finish I will build the bath in a Afrika style with ground plates from rock and toilet paper holder, towel holder from horns. Also the shower and washbasin will be in Afrika style. 
If I sit at the toilet I will feel like in the camp at Bhejane, so every morning starts in Afrika:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done Frank Great job- I spent my Sunday hanging 2 doors in my house. One had to have parliment hinges so that took lots of time. I have had a great idea for my bow rack and I will post it up when I have made it. I have to get a bow first and I am enough of waiting.

Keep well 
Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ryan, what are parliament hinges ? I not know a word in German for this. Is it a door what hang on rolls at the top ? Please make a picture, I every time open for new systems what I not know.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

We call a parliment Hinge a hinge that allows a door to open 180°, it can lie completly flat against the wall that the door frame is mounted in, it is by no means a new system and you are probably know exactly what it is but I explain badly. It is used on what we call 'french doors where 2 doors meet each outher in the middle of an opening, like an enterance to a pattio. The 2 doors fold completly open and allow a large opening. 

The best picture that I can find is 

http://www.romark.co.uk/proddisplay.asp?indexstr=H091B&indexstrtitle=Parliament Hinges

They are a bit of a mission to hang as the door has more of a propencity to sag due to the greater forces of leverage that the hinge will be exposed to, but it can be done and they are a great option to have.

keep well 
Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ryan,

now I understand better what is a parliment Hinge. And now I understand why you need a lot of time to install this. You have no possibility to adjust any what at the door if you screw in the parliment hinge. Because this, you must work very exactly.
My doors are also able to open at 180° but I have more possibilities to adjust the hinge. It is much easier to install this system.
Here two pictures from a open and a close door.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Good Morning Frank, Yes I have seen those, I know them as bullet hinges. I like to use the heaviest and most solid door that I can buy, better at slowing down bullets and not so easy to bash through, we live in a rough country. Consequently I have to match the heavy door with heavy duty hinges. I am looking forward to the next 3 months and plan on doing quite alot of woodwork as things are verry slow on my farm.

Keep well 
Ryan


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

My wife will enjoy it if you come and visit you look like a really good handy man.It really looks very neat frank


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> Good Morning Frank, Yes I have seen those, I know them as bullet hinges. I like to use the heaviest and most solid door that I can buy, better at slowing down bullets and not so easy to bash through, we live in a rough country. Consequently I have to match the heavy door with heavy duty hinges. I am looking forward to the next 3 months and plan on doing quite alot of woodwork as things are verry slow on my farm.
> 
> Keep well
> Ryan


Ryan,

you reason why you use the paliament hings is logically by heavy doors. Here the mostly doors are not from solid wood or like my from pine.

@ Hendrik,

In the past I got no complaints from any woman about my handyman talent:wink:
I hope to see you at the meeting in August, this will be a big pleasure for me.


----------

